# Looking for a cheap army case?



## superdudeman64 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I've been looking for a nice case that I could use to carry my army in. I wanted to get a case that would let me use the nice foam trays so my dudes don't get messed up. (I mean I spent hours painting these guys I want them to stay looking nice for a while.) But I didn't want to shell out 60 bucks for THIS. So I looked around online and at stores in my hometown. I was about to just give in when I found THIS at my local Menards. 

It's 6" deep 18" tall and 13" wide. It's aluminum and it's about half the price of the GW one. So yeah, just thought I would share!:so_happy:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice. I have one of the massively expensive GW Army Cases. Got it with my Hobby Camp. Got a big Dark Angels symbol on the front, and people look at me funny on the train.

Midnight


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The problem is that by the time you have bought and cut foam of bought pre cut foam for it you might as well buy something like This.


----------



## superdudeman64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow that's awesome!  I've never found one that worked that well, for that cheap. That is a great find!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, KR is awesome. You can get specific custom foam. I have a case that holds 125 guardsmen and 8 heavy weapon team bases and another that holds a bunch of space marines and their bikes. You can get aluminium and like teflon fabric cases too. They're badass!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I use http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Protector-Four-Pistol-Case/dp/B000P3WPKK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314774024&sr=8-2


----------



## stayaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really ...I am just looking forward for the best ..!!


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> The problem is that by the time you have bought and cut foam of bought pre cut foam for it you might as well buy something like This.


Hmmm, this has put me in a bit of a pickle. Now I would ever use the cardboard cases for transport just because I know already that they will fall apart over time, but definitely great for storage. (kind of like all my magic cards) Those aluminum cases for transport though look very appealing. I will have to do a 'Space-Footprint-Price-Weight' analysis between them and Battle Foam.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

my current case is starting to get too small now what with expanding to 40k and preferring to keep my lizardmen and upcoming grey knights in the same case where possible, so i've been looking on ebay, simplest option. already found the large case with the strap for like £15, bargain


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

On that note, what would be a good case for vehicles. I have 2 Stormravens, 3 Land Raiders, and a handful of Rhinos/Chimeras/Dreadnoughts. Now I am looking for something that can hold a large number of vehicles, any suggestions?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

KaosHerald said:


> Hmmm, this has put me in a bit of a pickle. Now I would ever use the cardboard cases for transport just because I know already that they will fall apart over time, but definitely great for storage. (kind of like all my magic cards) Those aluminum cases for transport though look very appealing. I will have to do a 'Space-Footprint-Price-Weight' analysis between them and Battle Foam.



Na they are surprisingly solid and durable.

My first one is now about five years old and was used without the cover for at least two years rain or shine (_and I walked to all my games_) spent a year in a damp loft and is still fine.

The thing I really like about the KR system is that I pay for one bag, buy as many card cases as I want and just stuff them in the bag when I use that army.

I never saw the sense in having twenty full on Plastic or Ali cases on a shelf whilst I only ever have four off it at a time.
When KR came out I was soo happy and have been steadily buying them since then.
The fact they have funky black bags with pockets now means its time to think about a Kaiser 4 to add to the 1 and 2 I have already in the old blue. Although as a public transport gamer the two up backpack is tempting.

I do have one of their Aluminium Single tray cases as a travel painting project case which is a nice bit o kit.

I must admit that the six up aluminium wheeled case is just awesome, want one just to see peoples faces when I wheel it in the door for an Apoc game down the local shop. :shok: 

Anyhoo that's enough from me before this turns into a full on love in and big old free advert for KR.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I use an Army Transport case / bag to transport my 3 StormRavens and dreadnoughts. I bought a small space marine army from a guy on ebay and he threw in this wonderful case for free. I then found out that they sell for about $75. Great deal.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Na they are surprisingly solid and durable.
> 
> My first one is now about five years old and was used without the cover for at least two years rain or shine (_and I walked to all my games_) spent a year in a damp loft and is still fine.
> 
> ...


Wow, they do indeed sound like they can live up to the elements! I guess I will have to try one for myself and see how well it works for me. Thanks for your review Vash! I will certainly be considering them ^w^


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

A long time ago I bought one of those big plastic bins that you see everywhere for storage. Bought some foam in sheets from a fabric store and cut my own slots. Traced tanks with a sharpie and cut them out, worked great. Probally the cheapest option but the most work I would guess


----------

